# Script renommage graphicconverter pour automator



## Jdrien (8 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
j'ai essayé de mettre mes besoins dans le titre...en fait j'utilise Graphicconverter pour renommer mes photos avant de les importer dans iPhoto : insertion date-heure, remplacement chaine, ajout...bref paramétrage très puissant. Mais je souhaiterais automatiser(automator devrait le faire) les taches : transfert des photos de l'apn sur mac via transfert d'image, archivage, renommage 'à la graphicconverter', puis import dans iphoto avec creation dossier...
Le hic c'est que le renommage  GC n'existe pas en tant qu'action automator..J'ai cherché ici et ailleurs des pgms de renommage en free(renamer4mac, r-name...) mais aucun ne m'apporte la puissance de celui de GC.
D'où mes questions...:
- est ce possible d'isoler le renommage GC pour en faire une action script sous automator ? (via applescript ?)
- trouver et modifier l'action de renommage du finder dans automator afin de la completer ?
J'ai commence un peu la prog applescript mais je debute...vous croyez que c'est possible ? Si vous avez d'autres solutions (pas trop compliquées bien sur ;-) je suis preneur.
En fait j'avoue ne pas trop maitriser automator : où il planque ses sripts ? est ce que ce sont des scripts applescripts ou faut il passer par xcode ?
Bref, c'est un peu le brouillard pour moi...si on pouvait m'aider un peu, m'aiguiller vers de la doc, ou des posts.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Taz73 (29 Novembre 2008)

Du nouveau pour ce problème ?

Je suis dans le même cas en ce moment.

Ce que je cherche à faire, c'est créer un script que l'on puisse choisir dans Transfert d'images, qui me permette de réduire la taille des images importée (par exemple en 1600x1200 maxi, c'est largement suffisant pour mon usage), ajouter la date EXIF en début de nom (sous la forme AAMMJJ-Nom.jpg) et si possible copier la date EXIF dans la date IPTC (ça GraphicConverter sait le faire en manuel, mais je ne sais pas comment le faire via un script)

Pour l'instant, j'ai réussi à faire le redimensionnement et le renommage (via MetaDataMover), mais il me manque la copie des dates.

Donc voilà, si quelqu'un est intéressé par ma solution en l'état, ou peut me proposer une piste pour l'améliorer...


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2008)

// - trouver et modifier l'action de renommage du finder dans automator afin de la completer ? *NON*
fais la tienne c'est fait pour ca

comme je vais le redire

oui pour le blabla bien sur que tu peux faire des automators c'est des scripts c'est tout il s'ajoute dans un menu contextuel... renommer des fichiers heureusement que ce n'est pas trop dure...
quoi dire les mecs apprener language et vous verez les possibilites c'est quoi ces questions... qu esce que tu veux qu on te dise a part bosse

*man sips

/usr/bin/sips* 

tu peux editer tous les champs




HervéJ a dit:


> Du nouveau pour ce problème ?
> 
> Je suis dans le même cas en ce moment.
> 
> ...


----------

